# Is this guy out of his freakin' mind?



## Ray (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...7513&item=140908557513&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Uh, yea...at first I thought this would be another BBC post but I see another village out there has one too! V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Jan 24, 2013)

*Big bucks*

Someone must have told him that this bike is big $$, but what they forgot to tell him is he at least needs the tank to even begin to be worth near 1/7th of what he is asking.

To give him credit though, nice paint job...


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 24, 2013)

Great paint job! They even painted over the dents and stickers. I didn't know Maaco did bicycles too.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 24, 2013)

Let it be known.. the 30s included many innovations to bicycles such as reflectors inlaid in the pedal blocks.

And at least he took the wheels off for this paint job! Bob knows we've seen spray jobs that didn't even make that effort..


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 24, 2013)

I think someone needs to tell him that the decimal point is in the wrong spot.................


----------



## jpromo (Jan 24, 2013)

halfatruck said:


> I think someone needs to tell him that the decimal point is in the wrong spot.................




70$. Literally. And I'd still try and talk him down because of the bent fork.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 24, 2013)

Not only is the fork bent, but the rear fender is actually 2 fenders welded together. There is a chunk of what appears to be angle iron attached to the seat tube where the lower top bar meets up with it.


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 24, 2013)

I appears that the frame has been repaired (using the 'angle iron') behind the lower bar...............................


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Rare classic*



I think that beautiful red paint job makes this bike an extremely desirable & rare find !


A TRUE CLASSIC AND WELL WORTH THAT SMALL AMOUNT OF $$$$$$$$$$$??????????!!!!!!!!!!



If I only had a little extra cash laying around. DARN !


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 24, 2013)

*This guy is crazy TOO*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Original-1960-Ben-Bowden-Spacelander-Retro-Bicycle-Bike-Blue-Classic-USA-/290777961832?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D142%26meid%3D5109574315794945075%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1076%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D140908557513%26


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 25, 2013)

In reference to the first ad : I doubt that he believes it is worth anything at all. The basic idea is to start an account, then make one purchase to give the illusion of legitimacy. Next you doctor up a "big ticket" item. Then just mark it high and fish and fish. He will come down on the price until someone uninformed enough takes the bait. Then when the buyer realizes they have been taken they will also realize how illegitimate the account was, and so will paypal.


----------



## jkent (Jan 25, 2013)

Prime example of why i'm sick of Ebay.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 25, 2013)

At least BBC has bikes of legitimate value.. just.. nowhere near his figures..


----------



## OldRider (Jan 25, 2013)

The BBC letters stand for Budget Bicycle Centre. "Budget", oh the irony!


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 25, 2013)

OldRider said:


> The BBC letters stand for Budget Bicycle Centre. "Budget", oh the irony!




Yes the BBC
They got lots of bikes and lots of prices

http://budgetbicyclectr.com/vintage-bicycles-for-sale.html


----------



## Buster1 (Jan 25, 2013)

These bikes are made from gold, not steel. And that's platinum plating there too!


----------

